# Ballerina Music Box Parts



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey folks….

I'm going to be making a jewelry box for my grand daughter and I was thinking of incorporation one of the Ballerina music box mechanisms in it but I'm having a helluva time trying to locate them.

Does anyone have any info on where I can buy them online?

Thanks….Don


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I quickly searched Lee Valley…no luck, googled it and found way too many hits but didn't quickly see just the mechanisms. I've seen them somewhere I just can't remember where.


----------



## msjones (May 9, 2010)

You can get parts from here…http://www.shop4musicboxes.co.uk/music-box-parts-28-c.asp
I found it looking for a ballerina but didn't like what they had. If you see any other ballerinas out there let me know! Thanks.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow thanks for the link msjones, i've been looking for these movements for awhile now.


----------



## ignatz (Dec 22, 2014)

I've ordered music box movements from 2 places: http://www.njdean.co.uk/musical-movements.htm and http://www.nationalartcraft.com/group3.htm


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Go to the project page John Hutchinson posted his ballerina box on. You'll find he linked to the store that sells the movements if my memory is correct.

Hutchinson's Ballerina Box


----------

